# Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar








*Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017​*
Bisher haben wir immer nur die im jeweiligen Parlament bereits vertretenen Parteien angeschrieben bei unseren Wahlprüfsteinen. 

Angesichts der politischen Entwicklung wäre dies aber nicht mehr gerechtfertigt.

Die AfD ist wohl sicher zukünftig im Bundestag vertreten, ebenso hat die FDP wieder eine gute Chance auf den Einzug in den Bundestag.

Daher werden wir unsere Wahlprüfsteine neben CDU, CSU, SPD, LINKE und GRÜNE auch der AfD und der FDP zur Beantwortung vorlegen, die alle ebenfalls zu den etablierten Parteien im Politikgeschäft gehören..


Zur Thematik:
Da leider Gottes sich die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in- und ausserhalb  des DAFV nicht eindeutig pro Angeln als sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigung per se positionieren (ausserhalb vor allem Bayern), und aus einem pervertierten Tierschutzgedanken heraus, in Landesgesetzen vom Bundestierschutzgesetz abgeleiteten Abknüppel- und Totschlaggeboten entweder nicht politisch angehen oder am Ende auch noch so zustimmen, befragen wir die Parteien im Bundestag und die, welche mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einziehen, selber zum Thema.

Die Bundestagsparteien sollen und können sich nun positionieren, wie sie wirklich zum Angeln stehen, was sie vom Angeln halten.

Und ob sie Angeln als solches auch aktiv unterstützen werden, indem sie dafür sorgen, dass Angler zum einen nicht weiter Massenanzeigen ausgesetzt sind und zum anderen Angeln per se als sinnvoll und zu fördernd festschreiben.  

Selbstverständlich informieren wir auch die Landesverbände und den Bundesverband, vielleicht vergessen die dann nicht, selber aktiv zu werden und Wahlprüfsteine zu versenden.

*ACHTUNG!!!!*
_ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen.

Ob und wie die Parteien jedoch antworten, gibt sowohl ein Bild über deren grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln wie auch über ihre Bürgernähe/ferne ab._



Das Anschreiben an Vorsitzende, Geschäftsstellen und Presseabteilungen von CDU, CSU, SPD, GRÜNE, LINKE, AfD, FDP
-------------------------------------------------------------​
*Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Vorsitzende,
wir wissen, dass wir sehr früh dran sind mit unserem Wahlprüfstein für die Parteivorsitzenden zur Bundestagswahl 2017.

Da es aber bei unserem Wahlprüfstein auch um grundsätzliche (angel)politische Erwägungen und nicht nur um aktuelle Punkte des 2017er Wahlkampfes geht, haben Sie so die Möglichkeit, ihre fundierte Kenntnis der Materie und ihre bürgerfreundliche Einstellung einer großen Zahl an Menschen, Anglern und Wählern nahe zu bringen (Studien Allensbach und Arlinghaus: um 5 Mio. Angler (plus Familie) in Deutschland).

Die Parteien im Bundestag haben, da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, nur indirekt etwas mit dem Angeln zu tun.

Fische sind Wirbeltiere, und sind damit vom Tierschutzgesetz betroffen, auch das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz berührt viele Bereiche der Angelei.


Daher sind auch Bundesparteien beim Thema Angeln in Fragen eines Bundesgesetzes wie des Tierschutzgesetzes oder des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes gefragt. 

Vor allem, wenn zum Beispiel das Tierschutzgesetz ausgenutzt werden soll, um Angler zu diskreditieren und das Angeln abzuschaffen, oder das Naturschutzgesetz fälschlicherweise als Begründung für Angelverbote herangezogen wird.

Angler und das Angeln sind immer wieder aus der Ecke von falsch verstandenem Tierschutzes heraus nicht nur Anfeindungen ausgesetzt - sondern ganz schlimm wird es, wenn es aus dem Tierschutz heraus zu den fast schon sektenähnlichen Tierrechtsorganisationen geht, die Tieren gleiche Rechte wie Menschen zusprechen wollen.

Spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisationen wie PETA (deren nicht gerade seriöse Spendenpraxis auch Stiftung Warentest moniert, https://www.test.de/Spenden-Diesen-Organisationen-koennen-Sie-trauen-4633447-0/; http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...eta-arbeitet-unwirtschaftlich-id27885802.html), die auf Grundlage des Antispeziesismus nicht nur Angeln abschaffen wollen (deren "Experte" Haferbeck: "Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt."), wollen ja grundsätzlich die Nutzung von Tieren verbieten (nicht mal Honig oder Blindenhunde wären erlaubt).

Zur oben genannten Stigmatisierung der Angler nutzt PETA (steuerlich gefördert als gemeinnütziger Verein!) Massenstrafanzeigen gegen Angler und Angelvereine.

Diese führen zwar fast nie zu einer Verurteilung, kosten viel Geld der Steuerzahler für die Verfahren und Manpower bei der Justiz, die sicherlich zielführender bei wirklichen Problemen eingesetzt werden könnten!

Wieso das aber bei PETA steuerlich gefördert wird, ohne dass die irgendwelche Leistungen für die Gesellschaft erbringen, während Angelvereine oft Schwierigkeiten mit der Gemeinnützigkeit bekommen, schon wenn die nur gemeinschaftlich angeln - und das obwohl Angler Millionen Arbeitsstunden kostenlos zur Gewässerbewirtschaftung,  -pflege, -reinigung, Artenschutz und Hege erbringen - das muss man nicht verstehen.

Politiker, selbst Minister (hier im Beispiel Caffier (CDU) und Backhaus (SPD)), springen daher Anglern heute schon gegen PETA bei.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319581

Grundlage für die Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Angelvereine seitens PETA ist das Tierschutzgesetz (>Offizialdelikt).

Man darf Wirbeltiere, zu denen biologisch wie rechtlich Fische als niederste Wirbeltiergattung gehören (obwohl denen die seriöse, anerkannte internationale Wissenschaft (in Deutschland u. a. Prof. Arlinghaus) ein im menschlichen Sinne existierendes Schmerz- und Leidempfinden abspricht) nur töten oder "quälen", wenn dazu ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt.

Obwohl das weder im Tierschutzgesetz noch sonst rechtlich festgeschrieben ist, behauptet PETA, dass nur die Verwertung JEDEN gefangenen Fisches im Sinne des TSG ein sinnvoller Grund wäre und nimmt das immer wieder als Grundlage für zahllose Anzeigen.

Und das, obwohl weltweit auch gerade das zurücksetzen von nicht verwertbaren und   lebensfähigen Fischen als sinnvolle und zielführende Bestandsmanagementmaßnahme  gesehen wird (ein Angler sieht ja nicht vorher was beisst. Ein Jäger schon, der ein Wild ansprechen und ziehen lassen kann. Ein Angler MUSS zuerst fangen, und kann erst nach dem Fang entscheiden).

Das ist auch in der Schweiz und allen anderen Ländern der EU so, dass hier die Politik deutlich weiter ist.

Schweiz:
Das Bundesamt für Umwelt (BAFU) und das Bundesamt für Lebensmittelsicherheit und Veterinärwesen (BLV) haben 2015 die Vorschriften zur Freilassung maßiger Fische in den  Vollzugshilfen für die Angelfischerei präzisiert.
 Grundsätzlich ist das Angeln mit der Absicht, die Fische wieder freizulassen, auch in der Schweiz verboten. Jedoch kann jeder überlebensfähige, fangfähige Fisch wieder freigelassen werden, wenn dies auf der individuellen Entscheidung des Anglers für den einzelnen Fisch beruht.
https://www.ag.ch/media/kanton_aarg...lfischerei_FreilassenvonFischen_12_8_2014.pdf

EU, Wolfsbarsch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312218

Dass und warum sich hier Deutschland vom Rest der Welt abkoppelt, und in immer mehr Bundesländern auf Tötung jedes gefangenen, nicht geschonten Fisches aus Tierschutzgründen und ungeachtet Bestands- und Naturschutz besteht, ist sicher für normaldenkende Bürger kaum nachvollziehbar.   

Bayern (CSU - Minister), Saarland (SPD - Minister) und Schleswig Holstein (Grüne - Minister) haben solche Totschlagparagraphen in Landesgesetze oder Verordnungen aufgenommen, welche eine Eigenverantwortung der Angler ausschliessen.

Während aktuell Hessen (Grüne - Ministerin) hier sowohl dem Tierschutzgesetz Rechnung trägt, wie auch die Verantwortung dem einzelnen Angler überlässt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322905
_*„§10 (3)  
Das Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, Rundmaules, Krebses oder einer Muschel nach dem Fang ohne vernünftigen Grund ist verboten.“*_

Hier müssten Bundesparteien tätig werden, um solche zu Lasten der Fischbestände und des Mangegements gehende und Eigenverantwortung der Angler ausschliessende Regelungen wie in Bayern, Saarland und Schleswig Holstein - und daraus resultierende Massenstrafanzeigen von spendensammelnden Tierrechtsorganisationen - unmöglich zu machen.


*Dazu unsere konkreten Fragen:*
1.: Sieht es Ihre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist?
1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?

2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?

Denn es gibt ja zig sinnvolle Gründe mehr als reine Verwertung (Hege ist nicht Sache der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter), die Angeln als solches mehr als nur sinnvoll, nämlich auch WERTVOLL sein lassen:
>>> kulturelle sinnvolle Gründe (Angeln hat unsere Kulturlandschaft mit geschaffen, schon in der Bronzezeit gab es wohl Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung in Deutschland) 
>>> soziale sinnvolle Gründe (Jugendarbeit nur als Beispiel) 
>>> ökologisch sinnvolle Gründe (Millionen unbezahlter Arbeitsstunden zur Gewässerpflege, Natur-, Biotop- und Artenschutz auch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche)
>>> ökonomisch sinnvolle Gründe (Angeln und Angler setzen volkswirtschaftlich um 6 Milliarden Euro um, weit über 50.000 Arbeitsplätze sind direkt oder indirekt von Anglern abhängig (Prof. Arlinghaus) für die Gesellschaft und die Natur sind ja überzeugend) 

2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tier"schutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen?

Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe Interview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032)?

3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?

4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten?
(In England ist z. B. die reguläre Ausübung von Jagd und Angeln  wegen der impliziten Ethik (Waidgerechtigkeit) extra vom "normalen" Tierschutz ausgenommen, um solche Massenanzeigen zu verhindern).

Über eine kurze Rückmeldung zum Eingang des Wahlprüfsteines würden wir uns freuen.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn sie uns dann die Antworten bis zum 31.07. 2017 zusenden können, damit die rechtzeitig vor der Wahl veröffentlicht und kommentiert werden können.

Nachfragen, falls wir Antworten nicht verstehen könnten, behalten wir uns vor.

Wir informieren unsere Leser ausdrücklich, dass nicht alleine auf Grundlage diesen Wahlprüfsteins gewählt werden sollte:
_*ACHTUNG!!!!*
ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen..

Ob und wie die Parteien jedoch antworten, gibt aber sowohl ein Bild über deren grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln wie auch über ihre Bürgernähe/ferne ab._


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Thomas Finkbeiner

ANTWORTEN:

FDP

Die LINKE

SPD

Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN

CDU/CSU

AfD


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Super Sache wieder.
Auf die Antworten bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die erste Reaktion kam umgehend, wenngleich als automatische Antwort, von der AfD.

Man danke herzlich für die Kontaktaufnahme und würde sich schnellstmöglich um unser Anliegen kümmern.
Aufgrund der hohen Zahl täglich eingehender Anfragen würde man jedoch um Verständnis bitten, dass die Beantwortung der Mail unter Umständen etwas Zeit benötigen würde. Man bitte dies zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Und *BITTE!* dran denken:
Hier im *Angler*board diskutieren wir gerne Politik im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln wie hier im Thema.

Allgemeine oder normale parteipolitische Themen und Diskussionen sind in anderen, speziellen Politik-Foren besser aufgehoben und daher hier im Anglerboard untersagt (was jeder bei seiner Registrierung anerkannt hat).

Ich würde mich über die Beachtung dieses Punktes freuen, was uns Mods dann viel Arbeit ersparen wird.

*Herzlichen Dank!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Ich hab das natürlich auch an meine politischen Kontakte sowie an die Landesverbände im und ausserhalb des DAFV geschickt.

FDP B-W hat sich auch schon prompt zurück gemeldet, bedankt für die Info und dass sie ein Auge drauf haben werden..


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Sehr gut gemacht! #6

Mal mit dem Wahlprüfstein des DAFV vergleichen, sobald dieser erscheint. |kopfkrat #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Meinste, das kommt was?


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Natürlich nicht!
Aber ich würde es sooo gerne lesen... :q


Wenn die nicht unsere Kohle kosten würden 
und ihr Tun & Nichtstun nicht so gravierende Auswirkungen hätte 
und ihre Existenz nicht das Entstehen einer echten Anglerlobby verhindern würde,
wäre der DAFV doch Kult!
Wie ein Mix aus miesesten Seifenopern, Schlefaz, Pleiten Pech & Pannen, Dick & Doof, The Walking Dead,...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri#6


----------



## Hajo (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/wahlprüfsteine_2016.php

Auch der LFV ist aktiv und hat Fragen gestellt.

Gruss 

Hajo


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die haben ja Mitgliedsverbände wie Westfalen-Lippe, die eh schon alles  übers Gesetz hinaus verbieten, (Setzkescherverbot, Angelverbot Marina Rünthe etc)., die sollten besser mal sich selber oder ihre Mitglieder fragen ...
:q:q:q:q

Zudem ist das da zu den Landtagswahlen da, reines Landesthema,  und hier gehts ja um Bundestagswahl und Bundesparteien..


----------



## Meefo 46 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Moin .

Ich freue mich und bin auch mal gespannt auf die Antworten.

Habe mir sowieso vorgenommen nur Anglerfreundlich 

eingestellte zu wählen,schaun wir mal.


----------



## rippi (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Der Wahlprüfstein ist natürlich immer sehr lesenswert. 

Aber mein lieber Thomas, ich glaube du hast vergessen eine in der Parteienlandschaft etablierte und bei der nächsten Wahl triumphierende Partei anzuschreiben. Die Partei. Vergiss nicht: Sie ist sehr gut. 
Ich hoffe du holst das noch nach.


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



rippi schrieb:


> Der Wahlprüfstein ist natürlich immer sehr lesenswert.
> 
> Aber mein lieber Thomas, ich glaube du hast vergessen eine in der Parteienlandschaft etablierte und bei der nächsten Wahl triumphierende Partei anzuschreiben. Die Partei. Vergiss nicht: Sie ist sehr gut.
> Ich hoffe du holst das noch nach.



rippi, sülz nicht rum.
klartext bitte!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Jose schrieb:


> rippi, sülz nicht rum.
> klartext bitte!



Hat er doch geschrieben: https://www.die-partei.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die zweite Rückmeldung (nach der automatischen der AfD) kam rein von Die LINKE:
Sie bedanken sich für den Wahlprüfstein. Man werde sich bemühen, ihn bis zum 31.1. zu beantworten, möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass das Wahlprogramm - wie das der anderen Parteien - derzeit erst erarbeitet wird.

Ich habe mich in meiner Antwort bedankt und darauf hingewiesen, dass der Zeithorizont wegen genügend Zeit ja auch bis zum 31.07 gehen würde und das es uns um die grundsätzliche Position und NICHT um das Wahlprogramm gehen würde...


----------



## Patrick S. (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Super Sache...ich bin auf die Antworten gespannt. 

Wenn die Parteien mal verstehen, wieviele potenzielle Stimmen das "angelnde Volk und Angehörige" haben, kann so etwas vielleicht auch mal das Gleichgewicht ein wenig verändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die 5 Mio. hab ich (hoffentlich) nicht umsonst erwähnt...


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Frag die mal....


https://www.tierschutzpartei.de/


|rolleyes #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

ääh - nö....

Nur die, welche laut Umfragen zur Zeit ne reale/reelle Chance zum Einzug in den Bundestag haben


----------



## Patrick S. (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ääh - nö....
> 
> Nur die, welche laut Umfragen zur Zeit ne reale/reelle Chance zum Einzug in den Bundestag haben



|muahah: Leider geil...


----------



## zokker (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Patrick S. schrieb:


> Super Sache...ich bin auf die Antworten gespannt.
> 
> Wenn die Parteien mal verstehen, wieviele potenzielle Stimmen das "angelnde Volk und Angehörige" haben, kann so etwas vielleicht auch mal das Gleichgewicht ein wenig verändern.



Das wissen die ganz genau, daß jeder Angler auch ein Wähler ist oder sein müsste (Wahlbeteiligung). Aber unsere Vertreter haben sich ja, in jahrelanger Kleinarbeit, das Privileg erarbeitet, Wahlversprechen einfach nicht einzuhalten und keinen stört es mehr. Aber ich schweife ab ... lassen wir das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die zweite Rückmeldung (nach der automatischen der AfD) kam rein von Die LINKE:
> Sie bedanken sich für den Wahlprüfstein. Man werde sich bemühen, ihn bis zum 31.1. zu beantworten, möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass das Wahlprogramm - wie das der anderen Parteien - derzeit erst erarbeitet wird.
> 
> Ich habe mich in meiner Antwort bedankt und darauf hingewiesen, dass der Zeithorizont wegen genügend Zeit ja auch bis zum 31.07 gehen würde und das es uns um die grundsätzliche Position und NICHT um das Wahlprogramm gehen würde...


Die nächste Rückmeldung kam gerade rein, mit einem kleinen Fragepaket.

Und zwar von den Grünen, Abteilung Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Hier die Fragen und meine Antworten dazu:


> _Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxxxx,
> 
> zuerst recht herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung!
> 
> ...


----------



## dieteraalland (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Patrick S. schrieb:


> Super Sache...ich bin auf die Antworten gespannt.
> 
> Wenn die Parteien mal verstehen, wieviele potenzielle Stimmen das "angelnde Volk und Angehörige" haben, kann so etwas vielleicht auch mal das Gleichgewicht ein wenig verändern.



Das juckt die nicht die Bohne, wieviel potenzielle Stimmen  Angler und deren Angehörige haben #d
siehe das neue Landesjagdgestz NRW :r
man muß dierekt bestimmte Ideologien  einkalkulieren #c, 
sich seine Gedanken machen |kopfkrat,  
danach sein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle anbringen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> man muß dierekt bestimmte Ideologien  einkalkulieren #c,
> sich seine Gedanken machen |kopfkrat,


Auch dazu kann der Wahlprüfstein mit klaren Aussagen und Fragen ein Baustein sein..

Und, keine Sorge, die Antworten werden wir ja kommentieren und ich werde das wohl auch in ein Ranking mit Noten bringen (NUR UND AUSSCHLIESSLICH auf anglerische Aspekte und den Wahlprüfstein bezogen!!), zum leichteren weiter verbreiten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Druck machen gehört zum Job.

Und nachdem nach nun 4 Arbeitstagen von CDU, CSU, SPD und FDP keine kurze Eingangsbestätigung zurück kam wie gewünscht und damit wir wissen, dass die Anfrage auch wahrgenommen wurde, wurde ich mit einem kurzen Nachfassen aktiv:


> Wahrscheinlich haben wir beim Versand untenstehender Anfrage einen Fehler gemacht, womit unser Wunsch nach einer kurzen Eingangsbestätigung wegen Nichteingang dann natürlich nicht erfüllt werden konnte.
> 
> Daher versuchen wir das einfach nochmal und senden Ihnen unsere Anfrage hiermit erneut und bitten um eine kurze Eingangsbestätigung.
> 
> ...



Die SPD antwortete nun sehr schnell (innerhalb von Minuten) und bestätigte auch den Eingang.

So haben nun neben AfD, LINKE, GRÜNE auch die SPD den Empfang bestätigt und Antwort angekündigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Nu knallts aber - gerade kam noch die Bestätigung der FDP mit Antwortankündigung.

Manchmal muss man halt auf Zehen treten ;-)))

Damit Rückmeldung und Antwortankündigung von:
AfD
LINKE
GRÜNE 
SPD
FDP

es geht voran........................


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die skeptischen Stimmen kann ich nicht nur verstehen, ich teile diese Skepsis auch.

Doch was wäre die Alternative für ein Medium wie das Anglerboard?
Da bliebe nur, "nichts machen", wie es all die anderen Anglermedien bei diesen Theman seit Jahrzehnten vorturnen.
Und  auch wenn Politiker von den Aussagen vor Wahlen danach nichts mehr  wissen wollen, wäre es doch irre, wenn man nicht mal Positionen abfragen  würde.

Umso wichtiger ist so ein Wahlprüfstein!
Er sendet ein Signal an die Parteien; "ach, Angler gibt's ja auch noch".

Er  sendet auch ein Signal an andere Anglermedien, dass man durchaus  Ansprüche an die Politik stellen kann (ne, muss!), anstatt sich nur von  oben besegnen zu lassen.

Und natürlich sendet er ein Signal an unsere Pseudo-Lobby.
Er stellt ihre Unfähigkeit maximal in den Focus.

Der  DAFV hat ein monströses Präsidum, 2 Geschäftstellen mit Geschäftsführern, (ich weiß gar  nicht wieviel aktuell) Mitarbeiter, eine Anwältin, 
dazu den Unterbau  von zig Landesverbänden mit zig Präsidien, einer Flut von  Geschäftsführern, Mitarbeitern, speziellen Öffentlichkeitsarbeitern,...
und die kriegen nicht mal das auf die Reihe, was eine Mini-Redaktion neben dem Alltagsgeschäft abliefert.
Meine Fresse, ist das peinlich!

Danke, Thomas, das ist auch inhaltlich richtig gut geworden! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2017)

Etwas spät - kurz nachdem ich das letzte Posting geschrieben hatte mit der SPD kam auch die Mail der CDU.

War aber unterwegs bis jetzt, daher mit etwas Verspätung:
Auch die CDU hat den Eingang bestätigt und die Antwort angekündigt.

Somit fehlt nur noch die CSU..............................................

Rückmeldung und "Antwort kommt" in Reihenfolge des Eingangs:
AfD
LINKE
GRÜNE 
SPD
FDP
CDU



kati48268 schrieb:


> und die kriegen nicht mal das auf die Reihe, was eine Mini-Redaktion neben dem Alltagsgeschäft abliefert.
> Meine Fresse, ist das peinlich!
> 
> Danke, Thomas, das ist auch inhaltlich richtig gut geworden! #6


Danggeee fürs Lob, tut auch mal gut....


----------



## UMueller (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

@ Thomas
War richtig und wichtig von dir die Parteien kurz daran zu erinnern das es auch Angler gibt. 
Besonders aber der doch freundliche Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in deinem Zitat auf deine Anfragen, wo dann prompt die Eingangsbestätigung kam.#6 Das kann auch keine Behörde besser formulieren. Da erkennt man den Medienprofi.
Könntest du dir nicht vorstellen die Pressearbeit beim DAFV ... . .  .   . ? Entschuldigung war ein Scherz


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



UMueller schrieb:


> Könntest du dir nicht vorstellen die Pressearbeit beim DAFV ... . .  .   . ? Entschuldigung war ein Scherz


Gut, bin schon erschrocken, dass man sich vorstellen könnte, dass ich bei Anglerfeinden...............................

--------------------------------------------------------------​
Davon ab:
Ich bin erfreut, dass jetzt alle Parteien bis auf die CSU den Eingang der Fragen bestätigt und Beantwortung zugesagt haben:
Rückmeldung und "Antwort kommt" in Reihenfolge des Eingangs:
AfD
LINKE
GRÜNE 
SPD
FDP
CDU

Mit der Deadline zum 31.07. ist das noch rechtzeitig vor der Wahl, so dass die Antworten, unsere daraus resultierende redaktionelle Rangliste und Kommentare noch ausgiebig diskutiert werden können..

Und ich denke, die Parteien müssen bei diesen Fragen schon etwas nachdenken und können kaum einfach ne übliche pauschale Politsprech-"Nicht"antwort geben.

Zudem kann ich auch nochmal nachhaken, was ich ja schon angekündigt hatte. 

Wie die Bundes-Parteien dann zu Anglern und zu Tierrechtlern wie PETA stehen, wird man dann sicher genauer wissen.

Ob sich die CSU nicht meldet, weil ich auch deren Bundesland als "schlechtes Beispiel" aufgeführt habe?

Dabei immer bedenken:
*ACHTUNG!!!!*
_ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen.

Ob und wie die Parteien jedoch antworten, gibt sowohl ein Bild über deren grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln wie auch über ihre Bürgernähe/ferne ab._


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Bin besonders gespannt auf die Antwort der Grünen.
Nicht, weil ich da ein Kreuzchen machen wollte,
vorher würd ich mich freiwillig ans Kreuz schlagen lassen,
aber es ist sicher interessant zu schauen, wie klar sie sich äussern werden oder ob doch versucht wird, ihre Position verklausuliert-geschönt darzustellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



kati48268 schrieb:


> oder ob doch versucht wird, ihre Position verklausuliert-geschönt darzustellen.


So offen anglerfeindlich wie sie z. B. in den Ländern sind (B-W, NRW, NDS, S-H etc.) werden sie wohl kaum antworten...

Gerade kam aber auch in den Nachrichten, dass sie so schlechte Umfragen wie lange nicht hätten..

Das kann auch dazu führen, die Stammklientel bedienen zu wollen und dementsprechend vielleicht dann doch eher "Front zu machen" gegen Angler, Jäger, Landwirte etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Nun hat sich gerade auch noch die CSU gemeldet.

Allerdings nur den Eingang bestätigt, nicht wie die anderen Parteien auch eine Antwort angekündigt.

Was ich deswegen nochmal extra bei meinem Dank für die nun schnelle Rückantwort nachgefragt habe.

Damit Stand jetzt:
Rückmeldung und Antwort angekündigt:
AfD
LINKE
GRÜNE 
SPD
FDP
CDU

Nur Rückmeldung:
CSU


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Gerade noch Anruf von der CSU auf meine Nachfrage:
Wäre an die entsprechenden Stellen weiter gegeben worden und man gehe davon aus, dass alle Wahlprüfsteine, so auch unserer, beantwortet werden würde.

Damit aktuellster Stand:
*ALLE angeschriebenen Parteien haben den Eingang bestätigt und die Beantwortung angekündigt.*

AfD
LINKE
GRÜNE 
SPD
FDP
CDU
CSU


----------



## Herbynor (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so amüsiert und Danke Thomas für dein Engagement, das ist garnicht hoch genug 
einzuschätzen.
Gruß Herby


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

DANKE für Dein Lob - das freut mich auch mal...

Aber wieso amüsiert?

Ich find es ätzend, sowas machen zu müssen..
Zum einen wegen der bescheuerten Rechtslage, zum anderen wegen der anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV, die selber nix hinkriegen..

Amüsant find ich das weniger.....


----------



## Herbynor (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Thomas Du hast recht, amüsant fand ich das Ganze, weil ich das schon lange von den Verbänden vermisst habe.
Wenn man sein tolles Gehalt von der Windrichtung vorgegeben bekommt. Wessen Brot ich ess, dess Lied ich singe so machen alle Vögel es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Alles klar - so hab ich dann kein Problem damit ;-))
Passt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die SPD hat sich nochmals gemeldet, diesmal Herr Zimermann, der stv. Abteilungsleiter Abteilung Politik, Koordinator Wahlprüfsteine.

Er hat uns mitgeteilt, dass man um um Verständnis bitte, _dass wir Ihnen erst nach der Verabschiedung unseres Regierungsprogramms durch die Parteigremien am 29. Mai 2017 Antworten zusenden können._

Ich habe ihm geantwortet, dass dies für uns kein Problem wäre, da wir eh den Zeithorizont bis zum 31. 07. vorgegeben hätten..

Aber es geht voran, Stück für Stück ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

*Update 16.03. 2017*
_Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.

Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._









*Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017

Antwort FDP​*
*1.: Sieht es Ihre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist*?

Wir Freien Demokraten stehen für das Prinzip „Schützen durch Nützen“. Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz erkennt den „Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft“ ausdrücklich als schützenswertes Gut an. Nachhaltige Freizeitfischerei, insbesondere in Verbindung mit den vielfältigen ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeiten der Anglerinnen und Angler im Dienste von Hege und Gewässerpflege, ist in diesem Sinne gelebter Naturschutz, den es zu fördern gilt. In Zeiten einer zunehmenden gesellschaftlichen Entfremdung von der Natur leisten Fischerei- und Angelvereine auch eine wichtige Bildungsarbeit. 

*1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?*

Wir Freie Demokraten setzen uns in Bund und Ländern gegen unverhältnismäßige und ideologische Beschränkungen des Angelns ein, seien sie zeitlicher oder örtlicher Art. Zum Beispiel sprechen wir uns gegen pauschale Angelverbote in Natura 2000-Gebieten aus, gerade auch in der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone in Nord- und Ostsee. Auch die von politisch anderer Seite wiederholt in den Ländern geforderten bzw. verteidigten Nachtangelverbote lehnen wir entschieden ab. Fragwürdigen Klagen bestimmter, ideologisch motivierter Tierrechtsverbände können die Landesgesetzgeber mit möglichst klaren und praxisnahen Fischereigesetzen vorbeugen (siehe dazu auch Antwort zu Ziffer 2). Eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes durch den Bund würden wir Freien Demokraten in vielen Bereichen zwar begrüßen. Es wird sich dafür aber voraussichtlich in absehbarer Zeit im Deutschen Bundestag keine Mehrheit finden. Wir setzen deshalb auf eine vernünftige Ausgestaltung der Landesfischereigesetze. 

*2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?
2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tierschutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen? 
Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe Interview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG 
*
Die Auslegung des im Tierschutzgesetz nicht näher bestimmten Begriffes des „vernünftigen Grundes“ ist auch in der Rechtsprechung zum Teil kontrovers. Im Allgemeinen zielt der Begriff jedoch auf eine Verhältnismäßigkeit im Sinne einer bestimmten Nutzen-Schaden-Relation zwischen einem anderen Rechtsgut, beispielsweise dem fischereirechtlich verankerten Hegeziel, und dem Schutz des Tiers ab. Aus Sicht der Freien Demokraten stehen hier die Länder mit ihrer Gesetzgebungskompetenz im Fischereirecht in der Verantwortung Regelungen zu schaffen, die es den Anglerinnen und Anglern ermöglichen, einen gefangenen Fisch im Sinne eines vernünftigen Grundes nach einer verantwortungsvollen Abwägungsentscheidung zwischen dem Hegeziel bzw. dem allgemeinen Ziel der Bestandserhaltung einerseits und dem Tierschutz andererseits rechtssicher zurückzusetzen. Zudem sind die in einzelnen Ländern bestehenden ausdrücklichen Verbote des Zurücksetzens entnahmefähiger Fische aus unserer Sicht ersatzlos zu streichen, weil sie einem schonenden Umgang mit den Fischbeständen entgegenstehen. Darüber hinaus können die Länder auch mit der landesrechtlichen Ermöglichung angemessener Entnahmefenster dem problematischen Tötungszwang begegnen. Der Bundesgesetzgeber hat die genannten Möglichkeiten hingegen nicht. 

*3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?*

Ja. Wir Freien Demokraten treten in aller Deutlichkeit für die Freizeitfischerei ein, die abgesehen von ihrer Bedeutung für den ehrenamtlichen Natur- und Gewässerschutz in vielen Regionen Deutschlands auch ein wichtiges Stück Tradition und Lebensart ist. 

*4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten? *

Der Unmut über die Instrumentalisierung des Rechtsstaates zum Zwecke der spendenwirksamen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und der unsachlichen Skandalisierung ist aus unserer Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar. Wie bereits dargestellt halten wir eine Modernisierung des Tierschutzgesetzes derzeit mangels entsprechender politischer Partner jedoch nicht für mehrheitsfähig. Gelegentlich diskutierte Lösungen aus dem europäischen Ausland, z.B. aus Großbritannien, sind zudem nicht ohne weiteres auf das deutsche Recht übertragbar. Wie unter Ziffer 2 dargestellt sehen wir die Länder in der Verantwortung und in der Pflicht, mit klaren landesgesetzlichen Regelungen Anglerinnen und Anglern das erforderliche Maß an Rechtssicherheit zu bieten. Die FDP-Landtagsfraktionen sind diesbezüglich sehr aktiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

Bei Termin 31. 07. recht früh gekommen..

Man merkt, dass sich da jemand mit der Sache beschäftigt hat.

Alle anderen angeschriebenen Parteien haben auch Antworten zugesagt.

Zum Inhalt selber:
Und der DAFV hat sich von der FDP ausgerechnet die "Schützerin" Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ausgesucht, die in ihren Einlassungen zu den abgefragten Themen der deutlich anglerfreundlicheren Grundhaltung ihrer Bundespartei ja entgegensteht und den Unfug der Landesverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei (Angeln nur zur Verwertung) immer noch mitträgt und weiter verbreitet..

Das ist mir persönlich die Bundes-FDP in der Auffassung zum Angeln deutlich näher als die Präsidentin des DAFV und die sie tragenden Landesverbände (auch näher als ihr Herausforderer aus dem Saarland, der gerade mehr Tierschutz und  C+R-Verbot mit ins Landesfischereigesetz schreiben liess)...




Zum Vergleich nochmal der "Wahlprüfstein" des DAFV, den ein Kumpel nach durchlesen als "organisierten Kotau vor Politik und Schützern" genannt hatte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324821


----------



## iXware (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

schade, daß Du gleich den gesamten Wortlaut veröffentlicht hast... so können sich die anderen Parteien bedienen ohne sich selbst wirklich Gedanken machen zu müssen.


----------



## jigga1986 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die Frau Dr. ist doch von FDP? Damit ist alles gesagt oder

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Richtig - damit ist klar, dass Frau Dr. da anglerfeindlich agiert, wo ihre Bundespartei einen Kurs Richtung Angler fährt.

Und das zeigt die Anglerfeindlichkeit der Landesverbände, die diese Dame trotzdem als Präsidentin des DAFV gewählt haben...

Dass das mit anderen Kandidatn (Saarland, mehr Tierschutz und C+R-Verbot ins Gesetz geschrieben) wie zur Zeit im Gespräch nicht besser werden wird, wage ich zu prophezeien.

Davon ab ist es einfach gut, wenn sich eine Partei so klar und eindeutig positioniert - da dürfen andere auch gerne abschreiben, hätte ich kein Problem mit. 

Folgende Positionen würde ich gerne so oder so ähnlich in jeder Antwort lesen jeder angeschriebenen Partei  lesen (außer von  den GRÜNEN, ich bin ja kein Phantast und weiss, dass vom parlamentarischen Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie nix dergleichen zu erwarten wäre):


> Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz erkennt den „Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft“ ausdrücklich als schützenswertes Gut an





> Wir Freie Demokraten setzen uns in Bund und Ländern gegen unverhältnismäßige und ideologische Beschränkungen des Angelns ein, seien sie zeitlicher oder örtlicher Art. Zum Beispiel sprechen wir uns gegen pauschale Angelverbote in Natura 2000-Gebieten aus, gerade auch in der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone in Nord- und Ostsee. Auch die von politisch anderer Seite wiederholt in den Ländern geforderten bzw. verteidigten Nachtangelverbote lehnen wir entschieden ab.





> Aus Sicht der Freien Demokraten stehen hier die Länder mit ihrer Gesetzgebungskompetenz im Fischereirecht in der Verantwortung Regelungen zu schaffen, die es den Anglerinnen und Anglern ermöglichen, einen gefangenen Fisch im Sinne eines vernünftigen Grundes nach einer verantwortungsvollen Abwägungsentscheidung zwischen dem Hegeziel bzw. dem allgemeinen Ziel der Bestandserhaltung einerseits und dem Tierschutz andererseits rechtssicher zurückzusetzen. Zudem sind die in einzelnen Ländern bestehenden ausdrücklichen Verbote des Zurücksetzens entnahmefähiger Fische aus unserer Sicht ersatzlos zu streichen, weil sie einem schonenden Umgang mit den Fischbeständen entgegenstehen.





> Ja. Wir Freien Demokraten treten in aller Deutlichkeit für die Freizeitfischerei ein, die abgesehen von ihrer Bedeutung für den ehrenamtlichen Natur- und Gewässerschutz in vielen Regionen Deutschlands auch ein wichtiges Stück Tradition und Lebensart ist.





> Der Unmut über die Instrumentalisierung des Rechtsstaates zum Zwecke der spendenwirksamen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und der unsachlichen Skandalisierung ist aus unserer Sicht durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## jigga1986 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Es sind doch bald wahlen, die Partei hat die letzten Jahren einfach zugeschaut...Das ist doch reiner Populismus 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Aber klare Aussage - mehr als je erwartet von mir..

dazu - immer dran denken:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG!!!!*
> _ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen.
> 
> Ob und wie die Parteien jedoch antworten, gibt sowohl ein Bild über deren grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln wie auch über ihre Bürgernähe/ferne ab._


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Es sind doch bald wahlen, die Partei hat die letzten Jahren einfach zugeschaut...Das ist doch reiner Populismus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Hinsichtlich der Angelpolitik, macht mir der Murks derer,die (leider)nicht von den   hinteren Regierungsbänken zuschauen und uns z.b. mit Fischereirecht ala Saarland  "beglücken" definitiv mehr Kopfschmerzen.[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

ne kleine Wette - wann und vom wem wohl die näxte Antwort kommt?


----------



## JottU (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Eh alles Käse. 
Wahlprüfstein |kopfkrat, auch nur ein Weg Wahlkampf zu machen. Davon ist doch nach der Wahl sowieso alles vergessen.
#6 vor der Wahl - |abgelehn nach der Wahl.
Siehe Politik der Niederlande als jüngstes Beispiel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Natürlich ist das auch Wahlkampf.

Aber man kann damit Parteien auch "zwingen", sich mit solchen Themen zu beschäftigen.

Und wenn etwas mal öffentlich ist, kann man auch immer wieder drauf verweisen, auch wenn die Praxis gezeigt hat, dass immer wieder Wahlversprechen gebrochen werden.

Nix zu tun und nicht nachzufragen wegen Belangen rund um Angler und Angeln oder so belangloses Geschwurbel wie der DAFV (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324821), das kann aber für mich nicht der Weg sein.

Gespannt bin ich, in wie weit sich die Antworten anderer Parteien auch tiefergehend wie hier mit dem Thema beschäftigen oder ob da dann reines "Beschwichtigen" kommt..

Und wann die näxten Antworten kommen.

Schnelle Antworten zeugen ja auch davon, dass man bereits ne Meinung hat zu Angeln und Anglern und nicht erst monatelang überlegen muss, wie man am besten beschwichtigt...

Ich finde das nach wie vor spannend, kann aber Deine Skepsis an Hand vieler Vorkommnisse, was Politik mit Angler und Angeln angestellt hat, durchaus nachvollziehen!!!


----------



## Deep Down (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber man kann damit Parteien auch "zwingen", sich mit solchen Themen zu beschäftigen.
> 
> Und wenn etwas mal öffentlich ist, kann man auch immer wieder drauf verweisen, auch wenn die Praxis gezeigt hat, dass immer wieder Wahlversprechen gebrochen werden.
> 
> Nix zu tun und nicht nachzufragen wegen Belangen rund um Angler und Angeln oder so belangloses Geschwurbel wie der DAFV (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324821), das kann aber für mich nicht der Weg sein.



 #6#6#6

So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Völlig richtig.
Machen wir uns doch nix vor, diejenigen die solche Fragen beantworten haben doch kaum Tiefe in den Themen.
Da ist die Art der Fragestellung schon enorm wichtig!
Damit die überhaupt mal in die Materie rein kommen.

Der Wahlprüfstein ist hervorragend formuliert, weißt klar auf auf die Brennpunkte hin.
Im Nachhinein kann man dann zusätzlich zumindest die Parteien auf ihre Aussagen festnageln und unter Druck setzen.
Mehr kann ein Medium kaum leisten!
Im Gegenteil, das geht über Medienarbeit weit hinaus und ist LOBBYARBEIT vom Allerbesten.

Wer nichts in der Art macht (andere Anglermedien)
oder so verschwurbeltes Naturschutzgedöns & handwerklich mieserabel erstellte Texte wie der DAFV abliefert,
kann sich hier eine fette Scheibe abschneiden.

Zur Antwort der FDP:
schon fast erschreckend klar und eindeutig.

Was man auch sonst immer von der Truppe halten mag,
_aus reiner Anglersicht_ ist das eine echte Empfehlung!

Vielleicht sollte Frau Dr. Häppchen-Käse sich die klaren Aussagen, insbesondere zum Zurücksetzen, zu Angelverboten, zu Peta,... auch mal durchlesen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Völlig richtig.
> 
> Wer nichts in der Art macht (andere Anglermedien)
> oder so verschwurbeltes Naturschutzgedöns & handwerklich mieserabel erstellte Texte wie der DAFV abliefert,
> kann sich hier eine fette Scheibe abschneiden.



Mit´m ollen und stumpfen Käsemesser wird das aber nix.


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die nehmen für so was eher einen Holzflöffel...

Mal ehrlich, deren Wahlprüfstein
http://files.dafv.de/Wahlpruefsteine2017.pdf
ist nicht nur im Vergleich zu diesem einfach nur lausig.

Ich vermute(!) mal, bis auf den letzten Part haben das Berg & Konsorten entworfen. Uralte Männer, die vollkommen den Basisinteressen entrückt sind und keinerlei Ahnung haben, wie man so etwas überhaupt angeht.
Den letzten Teil, Entnahmefenster, wird GF Seggelke angehängt haben. Da geht es zwar in Richtung Anglerinteresse, aber es ist auch unglaublich sch*** gemacht. (Worauf das Lob für Seggelke bei so vielen begründet, ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel).

Jede Realschulklasse Stufe 8 hätte das als Projekt im Fach Politik/Gesellschaftslehre/Sozialwissenschaft besser hingekriegt.
Eine solch lausige & schlampige Arbeit abzuliefern ist wirklich peinklich.


----------



## angel-daddy (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Ich finde die Aktion super!
Chapeau, was ihr alles leistet.
Ich werde das hier im Auge behalten und weiterhin mitlesen.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Danke fürs Lob!

 Tut auch mal gut ;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass das off topic ist.

Was wundert Euch der Wahlprüfstein des DAFV ? Was bitte habt ihr von einer Organisation, deren bisher herausragendste Leistung der Entwurf eines Verbandslogos im Stile einer pubertierenden 12-jährigen, sowie ein leider nicht veröffentlichter Leserbrief der Präsidentin war, erwartet?

Unter diesem Aspekt ist ein in fehlerfreiem Deutsch geschriebenes und mehr als 10 Sätze langes Pamphlet doch schon eine reife Leistung. Ungeachtet des Inhalts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

guckst Du, Ralle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324821


----------



## dieteraalland (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

ich kann euch nicht verstehen #d
 ihr haut nur auf diese galatruppe um fr.dr. drauf 
 warum  ;+
die tun doch nichts :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> ich kann euch nicht verstehen #d
> ihr haut nur auf diese galatruppe um fr.dr. drauf
> warum  ;+
> die tun doch nichts :r


nenenenene - ich zumindest lobe hier mal die FDP für ihre Aussagen!!
:q:q:q

Die klar anglerfreundicher sind als die ihres Mitgliedes, der Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des naturschützenden Rest-DAFV!!

Und sicher auch nicht so durcheinander wie die ihres Gegenkandidaten, Schneiderlöchner aus dem Saarland!

Die beide ja zu Angeln nur zur Verwertung stehen und für die Erhaltung alter Strukturen, die jeden Fortschritt in Richtung Angeln und Angler verhindern.

Ich hoffe, dass die Antworten ALLER anderen von uns angemailter Parteien (Antwort haben ja alle versprochen)  ähnlich positiv im Sinne der Angler ausfallen werden wkie voin der FDP und nicht so anglerfeindlich wie von den Kandidaten ums DAFV-Präsidentenamt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Update 16.03. 2017*
> _Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.
> 
> Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

*Update 20.05. 2017*
_Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.

Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._


Vorabveröffentlichung Mag  Juni







*Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017

Antwort DIE LINKE​*
*1.: Sieht es Ihre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist*?

Das Angeln ist ohne Zweifel eine beliebte und naturnahe Form der Freizeitgestaltung in der Bundesrepublik, bei der der Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft eine große Rolle spielt. Deshalb kann man behaupten, dass es einer der vielen Zwecke des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes ist, Aktivitäten wie das Angeln zu ermöglichen. Anders herum ist der Natur- und Artenschutz an den vielen Gewässern in der Bundesrepublik ganz wesentlich von den jeweiligen Fischereirechtsinhabern abhängig, die sich um Ufer- und Gewässerpflege sowie die Hege kümmern und auf ihr Gebiet achtgeben – und zwar ohne das der Allgemeinheit in Rechnung zu stellen. 


*1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?*

Sowohl die Auslegung des §17 Tierschutzgesetz durch verschiedene Länder im Sinne eines Entnahmegebots, als auch organisierte Anzeigen gegen Anglerinnen und Angler, weil sie zum Beispiel an Hegemaßnahmen teilnehmen oder ihre Fänge für Ranglisten melden, lehnen wir ab. Viele unserer Mitglieder angeln und wir stehen auf allen politischen Ebenen in gutem Kontakt zu Vereinen, Verbänden und Interessenvertretern von Anglerinnen und Anglern. 
Konkret haben wir die Bundesregierung kritisch nach Gründen für Angelverbote in Schutzgebietsverordnungen der AWZ befragt und dabei festgestellt, dass sich im Umweltministerium niemand mit dem wahren Einfluss des Angelns in den Gebieten beschäftigt hat. Wir haben nach aktuellen Maßnahmen zur Regulierung der Kormoranpopulation gefragt und halten das Thema weiter auf der Tagesordnung. 
Als Partei DIE LINKE sind wir uns zudem nicht nur über die positive gesellschaftliche Funktion des Hobbys des „kleinen Mannes“ – und erfreulicherweise auch von immer mehr Frauen – bewusst, sondern auch über die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung des Angelns vor allem als Motor des Tourismus in strukturschwachen Regionen. 



*2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?*

Selbstverständlich gibt es etliche gute Gründe für das Angeln – alle oben genannten gehören dazu – und zum Angeln gehört selbstverständlich auch das Töten von Fischen. Im Übrigen ist das Angeln die schonendste Form, Fische zu fangen. Gute Angler behandeln Fische so schonend wie möglich, ob sie sie zurücksetzen oder abschlagen wollen. 

*2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tierschutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen? 
Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe Interview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG 
*

Wie oben schon gesagt, halten wir Rücksetzverbote für nicht zielführend. Die Praxis, zum Beispiel ältere Laichfische wieder zurückzusetzen, wird von vielen vernünftigen Anglerinnen und Anglern auf der ganzen Welt praktiziert. So werden Bestände geschont, auch mit dem Modell der Entnahmefenster. Die Sterblichkeit sorgsam zurückgesetzter Fische ist sehr gering, es spricht also wenig gegen diese Praxis, unserer Auffassung nach auch nicht das Tierschutzgesetz.


*3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?*

Wir sind gegen die Illegalisierung des Angelns und Diffamierungskampagnen. Es gibt Leute, die auf die Nutzung von Tieren verzichten. Das soll jeder halten, wie er es will. Aber solange es Gruppen gibt, die gegen die Nutzung von Tieren durch den Menschen sind, sie den Menschen sogar gleichstellen und dies nicht nur auf die eigene Lebensweise beziehen, sondern auch den Rest der Menschheit von ihren Idealen überzeugen wollen, wird es Versuche geben, das Angeln zu dämonisieren und zu kriminalisieren. Vor allem weil Organisationen wie PETA auf Spendeneinnahmen angewiesen sind und deshalb regelmäßig in die Schlagzeilen müssen.

*4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten? *

Wer vernünftig angelt, verstößt nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Punkt. Von unserer Seite muss man da gar nicht diskutieren. Selbst eine Änderung des Tierschutzgesetzes würde aus den in Frage 3 genannten Gründen wenig bringen, denn man kann niemandem verbieten, Anzeigen zu erstatten. Für die Fischereigesetzgebung sind die Länder zuständig, wo wir uns für vernünftige Regelungen im Sinne der Anglerschaft einsetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Mal die weiteren Antworten abwarten. 

REIN angelpolitisch hätte ich momentan an Hand derer Antworten wohl nix gegen eine Koalition von FDP und Die LINKE.....

Beide Antworten zeigen in meinen durchaus, dass sich die da in den Parteien 
 für die Antworten Verantwortlichen zumindest Gedanken gemacht haben und nicht nur pauschales PolitBlaBla abgelassen haben.

Bin auf die weiteren Antworten gespannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Hier die Antwort der SPD:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*
> 
> -------------------------------------------​
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Im Gegensatz zu BEIDEN vorherigen Antworten (FDP, LINKE) zumindest keine Steigerung, das würd ich auch so sehen....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

SPD, viele Worte und nur einen konkreten Inhalt. Typisch Politiker. Am Paragraph 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes muss nichts geändert werden ist die einzige Aussage der Antwort.

Vielleicht müssen die Fragen ganz konkret werden. Z.B. welche Gesetzestexte wurden Sie zugunsten der Angler ändern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Wieso Fragen ändern?

FDP wie LINKE haben doch bewiesen, dass man die Fragen leicht verstehen kann, wenn man will..

Und wenn ich nach Gerechtigkeit für Angler frage und als Antwort bekomme von der SPD 


> Umweltgerechtigkeit ist das Ziel unserer Politik


ist das doch auch klar und eindeutig von der SPD kommuniziert, wo und wie sie Angler und das  Angeln sehen, oder nicht?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso Fragen ändern?
> 
> FDP wie LINKE haben doch bewiesen, dass man die Fragen leicht verstehen kann, wenn man will..
> 
> ...



Hast recht. Es ist ja nicht deine Aufgabe, denen zu erklären, wie man Fragen ausreichend beantwortet. Wenn die SPD ihre Chance nicht nutzen möchte, ist das deren Problem.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

und dabei müht der Spitzenkandidat sich doch so redlich, konkrete Aussagen zu machen und wirft dies der amtierenden BK immer so schön vor es nicht zu tun^^...scheint nicht für den Presse-Referenten zu gelten.
Wird wohl auch dieses mal nich klappen werte alte Dame SPD...aber wie heisst es seit bald 100 Jahren? Wer hat uns verraten....


Mal ganz von ab - ich persönlich würde mich ja über eine Anfrage bei der Partei DIE PARTEI wirklich freuen (sowie vermtl. Boardie Rippi auch). Allein des Kontrastes wegen.
Bitte.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



glavoc schrieb:


> Wird wohl auch dieses mal nich klappen werte alte Dame SPD...aber wie heisst es seit bald 100 Jahren? Wer hat uns verraten....
> .



Und wer war mit dabei? Die Grüne Partei!


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Die Antworten von FDP und Linke beinhalten konkrete Antworten - die sich, abgesehn vom hervorragenden Inhalt, auch noch schön lesen lassen.

Bei der SPD verging mir eigentlich schon nach dem ersten Antwortsatz die Lust weiterzulesen.
Um im Angelbereich zu bleiben: Das war in etwa so, wie wenn ich nem Kollegen auf nem Boot zurufe: "Welche Fischart hast denn gefangen?"
Und als Antwort kommt: "Ja, mit Wobbler."

Danke für nichts #c





glavoc schrieb:


> Mal ganz von ab - ich persönlich würde mich ja über eine Anfrage bei der Partei DIE PARTEI wirklich freuen (sowie vermtl. Boardie Rippi auch). Allein des Kontrastes wegen.
> Bitte.




Dem kann ich so nur zustimmen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



bastido schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne Antwort, hat wohl der Referent für "Themen die uns am Arxxx vorbei gehen, wir eh keine Ahnung haben und für den Wahlausgang unerhebliche Minderheiten", geschrieben.


Ja, so sieht das aus.
Erschreckend, peinlich, inkompetent,... und damit vielsagend!


----------



## rippi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Auf jeden Fall ist "Umweltgerechtigkeit" das Unkompositum des Jahres. 
 Aber schon witzig wie an alles krampfhaft der Gerechtigkeitshypersuffix angeführt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Leute nochmal:
Nix, absolut GAR NIX gegen "Die Partei".

Wir haben aber (und werden das auch zukünftig) NUR die Parteien gefragt, die zur Zeit der Fragestellung eine reelle Chance auf Einzug in den Bundestag haben.

Das wird weiter so bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Hier die Antwort von Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN



> *>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*
> 
> -------------------------------------------​
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Nicht schlecht... die Antworten sind ja praktisch ein reiner Verweis auf unsere Gesetze und Paragraphen.

Wenn also bei der Frage 2.2 "*Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so*..." nach der Meinung/Ansicht der Partei gefragt wird und rein mit dem Paragraph 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes geantwortet wird und keine Meinung zu erkennen ist... dann läuft da doch irgendetwas schief. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Richtig - dass die GRÜNEN in den Länder mit all ihren Minisern von Remmel (Gott sei Dank nu weg) bis Habeck konkret anglefeindlich agieren, ist ja bekannt, oft genug thematisiert auch bei uns und nachgewiesen.

Im Gegensatz zur mehr als dürftigen Antwort der SPD haben die sich aber zumindest Mühe gegen, mögliche grün wählende Angler nicht mehr als nötig zu erschrecken...

Wie zum Thema UND (einigermaßen) anglerfreundlich geantwortet wird, zeigen bis jetzt nur FDP und Die LINKE.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Schlicht den juristischen Status Quo zu zitieren ist natürlich keine Antwort auf die konkret gestellten Fragen.
Von da her: eine lausige Reaktion.

Da wir dazu auch andere Aktionen der Grünen kennen, aktuell z.B. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329719
kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass diese Partei für Angler unwählbar ist.

Aber die Antwort wurde in Sätze gesteckt, die suggerieren sollen, man hat sich mit dem Wahlprüfstein beschäftigt.
Dass es nochmal deutlich schlimmer geht, hat die SPD gezeigt;
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329686

Man muss sich das mal wirklich klar machen, wie eine Gruppe von 3-4,5 Mio. Menschen von 2 Bundestagsparteien behandelt werden, es ist einfach erbärmlich!

Um jetzt nicht den rest des Tages schlechte Laune zu behalten, werd ich zum 173ten mal dieses Video schauen: Dietmar Wischmeyer - Wer sind die Grünen


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

you made my day Kati


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> you made my day Kati


Ja, Wischmeyer ist genial!

Dann kriegst gleich noch eins, von Hassknecht;
schon älter aber auch ganz nett
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6SKJnJCnfs


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Zugesagt hatten ja alle Parteien eine Antwort.

FDP und Die LINKE hatten ja als erste geantwortet, alle andern hatte ich vor ca. 2 Wochen noch mal angemailt, mit der Bitte mir ein verwendbares Logo mitzuschicken als Erinnerung.

Daraufhin kamen nun SPD und GRÜNE mit ihren "Antworten" . 

Die AfD hatte sich einer anderen Sache bei mir gemeldet, das war interessanterweise aber einer, der unsere Fragen bearbeitete, und der mir auch zugesichert hat, dass das läuft mit der Antwort.

Unionsparteien fehlen noch, mal sehen, ob die den Termin verpennen (31.07.) 

Wir bleiben dran


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

AfD hat sich heute auch nochmal gemeldet.
Antwort wäre geschrieben und sollte kommen ..

Dann hätten wir alle angeschriebenen beisammen.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Abgleich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Bewertung und Zusammenfassung kommt näxte/übernäxte Woche.

Oder was meinst Du mit Abgleich?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Hier die Antwort der AfD:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*
> 
> -------------------------------------------​
> 
> ...


----------



## smithie (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bewertung und Zusammenfassung kommt näxte/übernäxte Woche.
> 
> Oder was meinst Du mit Abgleich?


Naja, Du hättest alle Antworten auf einmal posten sollen, damit keiner vom anderen abschreiben kann.

Sollen sie doch wenigstens die §§ selbst raussuchen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

grins - oder so.. 

Dazu war dann aber einiges von dem, was später kam, schlecht und anglerfeindlich genug (GRÜNE, SPD), viel abgeglichen haben die wohl nicht..


----------



## Laithy (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Schon interessant was für eine Erwartungshaltung hier vorliegt. 
Darf ich mal zusammenfassen? 
Auf eine tendenziöse Fragestellung erwarten die geneigten Angler eine kräftige Portion Honig um den Bart.
Darauf läuft es doch hinaus.
90% der Fragen befassen sich mit der Kampagne von PETA und 90% der hier Beteiligten haben Angst davor und sind nicht in der Lage zu erkennen, das unser Rechtssystem durchaus in der Lage ist das abzupuffern.
Das macht mir Angst. Nicht um die Angler - bin ich ja auch - sondern vor den Anglern.
Ganz ehrlich: PETA nehme ich in der Hinsicht gar nicht ernst. Die haben ohne Frage schon gute Sachen gemacht, aber jeder weiß mittlerweile, das sie oft radikal über das Ziel hinausschießen - auch diejenigen, die im Fall einer "Anzeige" ermitteln und richten müssen. Das geht ein Zeit lang gut, dann werden solche Sachen gar nicht mehr groß beachtet.
Das mit Fischen waidgerecht umgegangen wird kann man ja wohl voraussetzen, oder? 
Und diejenigen, die das nicht tun gehören auch angezeigt - oder??
Wer meint, nur weil sich der eine oder andere Parteivertreter auf die rechtliche Situation verweist und klar stellt, das sich solche Dinge von allein regeln, diese Partei sei Müll, der solle sich doch einmal ansehen, wer für natürliche Lebensräume, Naturschutzgebiete und gegen unsinnige Bebauung bzw. Privatisierung einsteht. Die Parteien, die einem hier Honig ums Maul schmieren, wollen Stimmen, nichts anderes. Eine unbequeme Antwort erfordert Ehrlichkeit und Mut. 
In diesem Sinne...
Petri Heil
Thorsten - Segler, Angler und Grüner


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Laithy schrieb:


> *Eine unbequeme Antwort erfordert Ehrlichkeit und Mut. *
> In diesem Sinne...
> Petri Heil
> Thorsten - Segler, Angler und Grüner


*Richtig!! 
Dafür danke ich Dir, *auch wenn ich inhaltlich meilenweit von Dir entfernt bin.

 PeTA hat noch NIE etwas Gutes getan, ausser für die eigene Spendenkasse.

Denn es geht beleibe bei den Fragen nicht nur um PeTA, sondern um die zunehmende Regulierungs- und Aussperrwut gerade von grün dominierten Regierungen (dass überall Ex-NABU-Leute da Staatsekretär werden wie in B-W Baummann im Umweltministerium zeit genauso viel, wie wenn in Verwaltungen auch schon überall Schützer platziert wurden - gerade die GRÜNEN würden Zeter und Mordio schreien, würde ein Daimler 
 Geschäftsführer wie Zetsche zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium berufen: HEUCHLER!!).

Dafür ist PeTA und die genannten Punkte ein Beispiel zum verdeutlichen.

Im Kern geht es darum, dem praktischen Angeln dem ihm zustehenden positiven Wert wieder zurück zu geben, den gerade auch GRÜNE ihm zu nehmen versuchen.

Siehe z. B. hier aus B-W:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ausgerechnet Pix als GRÜNER mit deren Vorgeschichte mit "Kinderschutz" kommt und Angler als gefährlicher für Kinder als GRÜNE darstellt, finde ich persönlich empörend:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



> Das mit Fischen waidgerecht umgegangen wird kann man ja wohl voraussetzen, oder?
> Und diejenigen, die das nicht tun gehören auch angezeigt - oder??


Schon hier wird der Denkfehler klar:
Fische empfinden kein im menschlichen Sinne vergleichbares Leid/Schmerz/Leid, weil sie dazu physisch nicht in der Lage sin und gehören deswegen schon nicht ins Tierschutzgesetz .

Und natürlich ist Tierschutz im gewerblichen Bereich wichtig. Aber Jagd und Angeln z. B. mit implizierter Ethik (Waidgerechtigkeit) kann man wie in England z. B. da auch ausnehmen, um Organisationen wie PeTA da den Boden zu entziehen.

Dass hier das Tierschutzgesetz eindeutig zu kurz greift, indem Fische als Wirbeltiere (seit wann empfindet man mit Wirbeln) einfach als entsprechend empfindungsfähig eingestuft werden, entspricht eher der Denkweise von Schützern als der Realität. 

Dass zudem "waidgerecht" in KEINSTER Weise irgendwas mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu tun hat und schon von daher diese Verkürzung faktisch falsch ist, kommt dazu.

Das ausgerechnet die menschen, bürger- und freiheitsfeindlichen Vernbots- und Aussperr-GRÜNEN Organisationen wie PeTA NOCH MEHR RECHTE gegen Bürger einräumen wollen, sei nur am Rande noch vermerkt:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



> Auf eine tendenziöse Fragestellung erwarten die geneigten Angler eine kräftige Portion Honig um den Bart.


Natürlich!! 
Soll ich ich mich wie Verbände gleich bücken und den Rücken zum drauf prügeln hinhalten?

Natürlich hat das den Zweck, möglichst so zu fragen, dass sich Parteien öffentlich zu Anglern und Angeln bekennen oder andernfalls ihre anglerfeindliche Haltung eben klar wird.

So sehe ich meinen Job als Gesinnungsschreiberling für Angeln und Angler schon.

Dass man ALLEN, die Angeln immer mehr einschränken wollen , die das behindern, erschweren oder verunmöglichen auch mal Farbe bekennen müssen.

Zusätzlich werde ich die Antworten noch in einem Thread zusammenfassen, so dass man immer auf einen Blick sehen kann, welche Partei wie geantwortet hat.

Und - Du wirst es nicht glauben:
Ich werde sogar meine persönliche Einschätzung der Antworten mit einem Ranking der Anglerfreundlichkeit nach meiner Einschätzung rechtzeitig vor der Wahl im September zusätzlich veröffentlichen und verbreiten.

Eingedenk dessen - so wie ich das aber auch als Auftrag zur Information der wählenden Angler verstehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir informieren unsere Leser ausdrücklich, dass nicht alleine auf Grundlage diesen Wahlprüfsteins gewählt werden sollte:
> _*ACHTUNG!!!!*
> ALLEINE auf den Ergebnissen und Antworten eines Wahlprüfsteines (ob hier bei uns oder bei anderen Interessensgebieten/gruppen) sollte NIEMAND seine Wahlentscheidung gründen..
> 
> Ob und wie die Parteien jedoch antworten, gibt aber sowohl ein Bild über deren grundsätzliche Einstellungen zum Angeln wie auch über ihre Bürgernähe/ferne ab._


----------



## Laithy (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Sehe ich das richtig, das Du einen Post von mir gelöscht hast?
Ich finde es gut, das Du so klar Stellung beziehst.
Fische gehören nicht ins Tierschutzgesetz? Sehr interessante Ansicht. Ich darf das mal zitieren, ja? 
Keine Angst, ich werde nicht vergessen Ross und Reiter zu nennen, wenn ich das mache...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

nö, wurde nix gelöscht, warum auch? 

Klar meine ich, dass Fische rausgehören aus dem TSG und dass der Tierschutz als Staatsziel rausgehört aus der Verfassung.

Ich bin für Menschen- und Anglerschutz in der Verfassung als Staatsziel!

Nicht dafür, im menschlichen Sinne NICHT stress/schmerz/leidensfähige Fische auf Kosten der Menschen und der Natur (gibt ja schon Vorrang von Tier- vor Natur- und Artenschutz, was selbst die wenigen vernünftigeren Schützer kritisieren)  zu schützen auf Teufel komm raus..


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö, wurde nix gelöscht, warum auch?
> 
> Klar meine ich, dass Fische rausgehören aus dem TSG und dass der Tierschutz als Staatsziel rausgehört aus der Verfassung.
> 
> ...



Eine nicht mehr vermittelbare, fast schon abstruse Position. Sie ist im Übrigen in keiner Weise repräsentativ für die Anglerschaft.

Nur zur Kenntnis:
*Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland
Art 20a *

  Der Staat schützt  auch in Verantwortung für die künftigen Generationen die natürlichen  Lebensgrundlagen und die Tiere im Rahmen der verfassungsmäßigen Ordnung  durch die Gesetzgebung und nach Maßgabe von Gesetz und Recht durch die  vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung.


Vielleicht erläuterst Du als juristischer Laie dem geneigten Publikum mal, wie das Ganze zumindest grob zu verstehen ist. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Art 1 

(1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.

Oder sind Angler für GRÜNE und Schützer nicht mal mehr Menschen und Fische wichtiger?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Zudem hat Tierschutz REIN GAR NICHTS  mit Naturschutz und Schutz von Lebensgrundlagen des Art. 20  zu tun  - warum immer Du das einbringst hier...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Ein Zwischenwurf, sei er mir  gestattet:

Beim Kanzlerduell gestern Abend wurde das Thema "Angeln" nicht angesprochen ... wie schwach das war ... bürgernähe war versprochen ... |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Stimmt!!!!
:q:q:q


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Lieber Thomas,
solche Statements helfen nicht wirklich weiter. Wenn man sich zu solchen Sachen äußert, braucht man schlicht und ergreifend ein gewisses Maß an Kompetenz, im Kontext von Recht üblicherweise die Befähigung zum Richteramt, im Volksmund üblicherweise ''Volljurist'' genannt.
Ich für meinen Teil habe insoweit nicht die geringsten Defizite und wundere mich einfach nur, mit welcher Feschheit Sachen rausgehauen werden, die wirklich fern jeder Substanz sind.

Ich denke, es macht Sinn, wenn Du Dich in Rechtsfragen fachkundig beraten lässt, bevor Du solche Oberflächlichkeiten zum Besten gibst. Inkompetenz ist die beste Strategie, um sich den Ast abzusägen, auf dem man sitzt... Übrigens gibt es eine Partei, die trotz ihrer Anbiederung an eine Zielgruppe für mich absolut unwählbar ist: Es ist die AfD. Womit ich mir - wie Du - das Recht genommen habe, mich rechtzeitig vor der Wahl zu äußern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Es geht hier zuerst um politische, nicht um Rechtsfragen (da Recht sich ändert/ändern kann und nicht statisch ist, ist das politisch zu erreichen, das Ziel).

Und so viel juristische Ahnung, wenn Du allgemein Tierschutz unter Art. 20 als Grundrecht subsummierst, kann ich nicht erkennen (das ist da nur als Staatsziel drin, anders als die Würde des Menschen in Art. 1. Die Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz enthält eine verfassungsrechtliche Wertentscheidung, die von der Politik  von den Verwaltungsbehörden und Gerichten bei Rechtsdingen (Gesetze, Rechtsrpechung etc.) zu beachten ist. Aus einer Staatszielbestimmung können aber Bürger weder individuelle Ansprüche herleiten noch leitet sich aus einer Staatszielbestimmung ein Vorrecht gegenüber den Grundrechten ab.) ..

Sorry, da bin ich wohl echt zu doof. 

Und das allgemeinpolitische solltest Du auch lassen (bei uns laut auch von Dir akzeptierten Regeln ist Politik ausschliesslich im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln erlaubt) - gerade wenn Du juristische Erfahrung hast (vielleicht so wie Schneiderlöchner, der auch als Jurist von uns lernen musste, wie das mit C+R juristisch ist: C+R im Fischereiverband Saar- Methode oder Wahnsinn?) , sollte Regelbefolgung nicht zu Deinen Schwächen gehören..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und *BITTE!* dran denken:
> Hier im *Angler*board diskutieren wir gerne Politik im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln wie hier im Thema.
> 
> Allgemeine oder normale parteipolitische Themen und Diskussionen sind in anderen, speziellen Politik-Foren besser aufgehoben und daher hier im Anglerboard untersagt (was jeder bei seiner Registrierung anerkannt hat).
> ...



Wer immer Du bist bist oder zu sein meinst oder welche Qualifikation Du da zu haben meinst. .......


----------



## Grünknochen (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Ich finde Dein Engagement für die Anglerschaft ja absolut löblich.
Aber wem hilft es, wenn die Fangemeinde begeistert ist, Du aber ab einer bestimmten Kommunikationsebene einfach nicht ernst genommen wirst.

Mach Dir zwei Dinge grundsätzlich klar:
1) Du sprichst definitiv nicht für die gesamte Anglerschaft.
2) Eine seriöse Diskussion verlangt Augenhöhe. 

Mein Tipp: Lass doch die fast schon notorische Hetzerei gegen Leute, die auf der anderen Seite des Tisches stehen. So etwas ist destruktiv und führt zu nichts.

Übrigens bin ich Natur schützender Angler. Deshalb Grünknochen, übrigens unter dem Namen Hornhecht wesentlich bekannter...

Zuletzt: Was PETA betrifft, sind wir im Ergebnis der gleichen Meinung. Um so mehr macht es deshalb Sinn, als Angler nicht wie PETA zu agieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Dass Du zu den juristischen Punkten  nix mehr schreibst, sagt viel . 
:g:g:g



Grünknochen schrieb:


> 2) Eine seriöse Diskussion verlangt Augenhöhe.


Ich kann nix dafür, wenn der DAFV und seine Abnickverbände so schlecht und nicht auf Augenhöhe sind - also falsche Adresse hier..
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



> Du aber ab einer bestimmten Kommunikationsebene einfach nicht ernst genommen wirst.


Ich werde von genügend Leuten ernst genommen (die guten Verbände, Politik (in vielen Parteien etc.) Behörden, Medienkollegen etc.) und sowohl informiert wie gefragt, mach Dir keine Sorgen.

Und frag besser nicht, wen ich alles nicht (mehr) ernst nehme (will) :q:q:q

Anscheinend hast Du ein Problem mit mir - sei Dir gegönnt.

Das ist aber hier im Thread eben nicht das Thema, sondern eben Dein Problem.

Hier gehts um die Wahlprüfsteine (die alle Parteien beantwortet haben, das zu Thema ernst nehmen)..

Ich hoffe hoffe, Du hast Dich auch schon mit den Antworten beschäftigt?
Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten


Du kannst das auch gerne vergleichen mit den Fragen vom DAFV, die zum Großteil keine bundes- sondern landespolitische Fragestellungen haben (nur, weil Du ja auch darüber informiert sein solltest, was dieser anglerfeindliche Naturschutzverband für wichtig erachtet):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...lpruefsteine-des-dafv-zur-bundestagswahl-2017


----------



## 0ggy (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Moin 

Zum Leidwesen der Angler (organisiert oder nicht), ist das was Thomas hier Tag für Tag bringt meist eingetroffen.
Vielleicht sollten die Leute die da an irgendeinem Tisch sitzen mal aufstehen um auf Augenhöhe zu kommen. Bis jetzt standen (oder schliefen) die Destruktiven auf der anderen Seite.

Es muss natürlich heißen "Angler der die Natur schützt".
Wenn ich den Naturschutz an erste Stelle setze kann ich auch zum NaBu gehen.

und es wird nie einen geben der für alle Angler spricht, dafür sind in Deutschland die Angler viel zu zerstritten. Keiner gönnt dem anderen etwas. 

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

Oggy ist halt Angler und verstehts (nicht meist, immer, ich könnt mich an nix erinnern, das nicht kam (aber ich kann mich ja auch mal täuschen)).


----------

